# Total control.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are two trains of thought when it's your birthday. 
One that says it's YOUR birthday and can open YOUR cards when you like.
The other that says they will decided when you are allowed to open your cards. Like "The Prisoner" and "1984".

I subscribe to the former and open cards as soon as they arrive to get the maximum benefit and appreciation for longer. But it's been a constant conflict over the years and even this year my cards have been hidden so I am not free to chose when I can open them.

It's like not allowing a child to open their presents on Christmas Day until someone else decides what time is acceptable.
But I have kicked up and threatened to open all her cards as soon as they arrive. Food for goose, etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I gave up cards years ago, if you don't send them one you won't get one from them, simple.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I gave up cards years ago, if you don't send them one you won't get one from them, simple.


Scrooge


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Scrooge


No, sensible :laugh: then I don't moan like some people do > about when to open them.
If I start to send them again there will be a lot of people wondering when my birthday is because they've forgotten I bet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to send about 400 Christmas cards every year. Then we had a financial difficulty at the same time 'e-cards' came along and we tried to cut down and managed just 80.
Since then it back up to about 140 again and climbing. Cards are cheap but the postage is horrendous.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know 140 people I want to wish anything to I'm sure, thats every man and his granny Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Or maybe...…………………………… Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We as a family stopped giving birthday cards, we have substituted them with scratch cards, at least you have a chance of winning a bob or two. :-D

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My kids don’t send cards they bring them along with presents 

A few friends send them

But gosh I’m getting old and fractious 

I really have no interest in birthday, anniversary and Christmas presents 

Mother’s Day swamps me with flowers 

I think I already have one foot in the grave, and I know I can’t take them with me 

bah humbag

One the one hand I’m ferrying things to the charity shop to downsize 

On the other I’m receiving gifts 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We cut down on Christmas cards when I realised that I had no idea whether certain members of my family and friends had sent me one or not. That meant I had got too many to appreciate. I then stopped all cards except for those people who are far away and/or elderly relatives who appreciate every item that comes through the letter box.
Birthday cards are different. Much more personal and, therefore, appreciated.
Mothers day is a rip off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I don't know 140 people I want to wish anything to I'm sure, thats every man and his granny Ray.


We seem to collect em Jan. UK, US, France and Spain plus my wife's vast family. 
My wife keeps all last years cards so she knows who to send out this year plus a few collected on the way.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We seem to collect em Jan. UK, US, France and Spain plus my wife's vast family.
> *My wife keeps all last years cards so she knows who to send out this year *plus a few collected on the way.
> 
> Ray.


See what I mean, if someone didn't send one last year they'd get left off the list, like wot I am :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m old

I really no longer care if I’m remembered or not by a card

true, some I never hear from other than a card at Christmas

So am I someone that means so much to them they can’t let go?

No I’m on their list, they prob can’t even remember me that well 

But I dutifully return cards to all that send them whether I rember them or not 

Well of course I remember them 

But if we haven’t met , cried , laughed together in semi recent times

I might as well send cards to all of you who fit that criteria 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oi wadda ya mean your old, your only 8 months older than me and I don't consider myself old on the inside, the face, skin and movements might say different, but inside I'm still pretty nifty. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Inside I’m a teenager Jan

But recently on the outside

I’m bloody old 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I understand what you mean, things ain't what they used to be.
Yesterday all my worries seemed so far away etc.
That's Hans's song.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I get 3 cards a year for Liz, she is forever buying cards for people I only hear about once a year.

It is a money making scheme developed by printers in the 1800's.

On a similar vane, weddings, why does a wedding cost thousands, who's it for, if you can't be happy getting married for the cost of the licence, maybe it needs a re-think, spend it on the honeymoon by all means, but not on the "special" day, so wasteful.

I shall duck for cover.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it's OK Kev when your not paying for the party.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Party, can we come, we don't drink, but the cake will disappear fastly > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m finding a party for just us is perfect 

We agree with each other, enjoy the same food :grin2:

And slowly no longer need the stimulation of different opinions 

I can get that on here >

We can just enjoy the gardens, the flowers , even the hound although that’s pushing it ,the fact we know each other so well 

So if he would stop snoring 

It would be perfect :wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'm finding a party for just us is perfect
> 
> We agree with each other, enjoy the same food :grin2:
> 
> ...


Did you ever try the wax earplugs from Boots Sandra?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My Favourite Xmas Card
*
A Christmas Story*

'Twas the night before Christmas--Old Santa was pissed.
He cussed out the elves and threw down his list.
Miserable little brats, ungrateful little jerks.
I have a good mind to scrap the whole works!

I've busted my ass for damn near a year,
Instead of 'Thanks Santa'--what do I hear?
The old lady bitches cause I work late at night.
The elves want more money--The reindeer all fight.

Rudolph got drunk and goosed all the maids.
Donner is pregnant and Vixen has AIDS.
And just when I thought that things would get better
Those assholes from Revenue sent me a letter,
They say I owe taxes--if that ain't damn funny
Who the hell ever sent Santa Claus any money?

And the kids these days--they all are the pits
They want the impossible--those mean little ****s
I spent a whole year making wagons and sleds
Assembling dolls...their arms, legs and heads
Made tons of yo yo's - but no request for them,
They want computers 'n robots.......I'm not IBM!

Flying through the air...dodging the trees
Falling down chimneys and skinning my knees
I'm quitting this job there's just no enjoyment
I'll sit on my fat ass and draw unemployment.

There's no Christmas this year, now you know the reason,
I found me a blonde. I'm going SOUTH for the season


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Love it. Nearer to Christmas a plethora of anti Christmas ditties pop up. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're talking about Xmas NOW?!?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, if we are allowed to and it doesn't upset someone of a fragile disposition.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooh, I think I'm of fragile disposition, sitting here in the sun after a gorgeous lunch of lamb chops and half a litre of the house red - not finished yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess we could all get used to that Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm at erneboy's hideout - I can recommend it!


----------

